# Pay for dependants



## Bluechip (5 Jul 2011)

Hi, used the search function, and tried the CF website, even asked a clerk friend of mine. No straight answer. So my question is, do military personnel receive extra income for having a child (Or dependent). Also how much is it roughly?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Gunner98 (5 Jul 2011)

No extra military pay for having children.

Otherwise those military families with 14 kids would be winning the lottery every month.


----------



## Bluechip (5 Jul 2011)

Didn't mean more for every child, but having an extra pay for a dependent. Thanks for the answer tho.


----------



## Sig_Des (5 Jul 2011)

What employer in the country pays extra for employees who have children???


----------



## GAP (5 Jul 2011)

> Posted by: Bluechip
> « on: Today at 15:55:49 »
> Didn't mean more for every child, but having an extra pay for a dependent. Thanks for the answer tho.




It's the same thing.....


----------



## the 48th regulator (5 Jul 2011)

Bluechip said:
			
		

> Didn't mean more for every child, but having an extra pay for a dependent. Thanks for the answer tho.



I shake my head, and will not even bother telling people why this was locked....

dileas

tess

milnet.ca staff


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (5 Jul 2011)

Welfare,...Army, its a totally natural thing to mix-up, no?


Sorry Tess, still locked.


----------



## the 48th regulator (5 Jul 2011)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Welfare,...Army, its a totally natural thing to mix-up, no?
> 
> 
> Sorry Tess, still locked.



No worries Bruce,

You read my mind completely....

dileas

tess


----------

